# Suckling while sleeping



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had cats do this before, especially my kitties that were seperated from their mama's too early. I've even had one that nursed the corner of a throw pillow 3-4 times a day. :lol: 

Mikko is much older, though. And just as I was sitting here reading a post I heard him make sucking noises. I look down and he's all curled up, fast asleep nursing air. It's adorable!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww! Can you post pictures somehow?


----------

